# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Макафи: За что боролась, на то и напоролась!

## XP user

Мне неприятно, что так надо, но молчать об этом нельзя. В русскоязычных СМИ не нашёл упоминания об этом. Придётся импровизировать.

Немало серверов в мире пользуются системой сертификации Макафи - 'McAfee Secure', или 'Hacker Safe'. Каждый день эти сервера сканируются инструментами McAfee (ScanAlert называется). Подробности об этой системе можно найти на английском здесь
Когда сервера прошли испытание, они имеют право поместить на своём сайте сообщение, которое выглядит так:




> Ежедневный мониторинг веб-серверов
> 
> Наши серверы каждый день тестируются с помощью специального сервиса FBI/SANS Internet Security Test компании McAfee™. Это означает, что программы и данные наших пользователей надёжно защищены и не могут быть получены третьими лицами. Кликните по логотипу McAfee Secure, чтобы проверить результат тестирования и соответствия требованиям безопасности:


Когда вы щёлкаете на этот логотип, вы получите отчёт о параметрах системы сертификации для данного сайта (rating). Это должно вызвать у клиентов доверие и уверенность в том, что их данные действительно защищаются.

НО... из хорошо осведомленных источников я узнал, что сама Макафи не пользуется этим средством для своих собственных серверов. Они, значит, не пользуются собственным средством безопасности... Что бы это могло значить?
* Нет доверия к собственному продукту;
* Продукт не делает то, что обещает. Надувательство (snake oil).

И действительно; несмотря на то, что пакет McAfee якобы также сканирует по предмету уязвимостей сканируемых сайтов для XSS-атак, все эти сервера не заслуживают ярлык 'Hacker Safe', который Макафи им дала за большие деньги. Многие из них уже предупредили. Смотрите здесь как успешно атакуется один из сайтов самой Макафи через XSS. Требуется Flash/Shockwave Player.

Уважаемые господа из Макафи: не пора ли дать клиентам продукт, стоящий уплаченных за него денег?

Мой источник: McAfee_Secure_и_Hacker Safe_надувательство
(На голландском языке)

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

По-моему, с серверами самой McAfee всё проще гораздо. Называется "сапожник без сапог". И прецедент имеется, если мне только память не изменяет. Несколько лет назад был скандал со взломом сети Microsoft, и тогда по ходу дела выяснилось, что мелкомягкие админы ленились своевременно ставить заплатки. Хотя по логике должны были бы быть впереди планеты всей.

----------


## sergey888

Пользовался McAfee Total Protection около двух лет. Я конечно человек достаточно осторожный и не лезу лижбы куда, но то что я за все время пользования ни разу не увидел в действии не антивируса, не фаервола меня насторожила. А после прочтения отзывов я полностью отказался от McAfee. Странно, что когда я только начинал пользоваться McAfee отзывы были противоположными, но это было в начале 2007 году.
Ведь правда это подозрительно, что McAfee ни разу не ругался и это при моих обьемах скачивания крэков, кейгенов, патчей.

----------


## XP user

Я не думаю, что антивирус Макафи такой уж плохой. Они (да, и не только они) должны прекратить предлагать зоведомо ложные решения безопасности в компенсации того, что ни один антивирус не решит. Пока они только набивают себе карман засчёт незащищённых клиентов. При этом они покупают компании конкурентов, которые честно стараются всё делать как надо, и 'прикончат' их...

Paul

----------


## sergey888

> Я не думаю, что антивирус Макафи такой уж плохой. 
> 
> Paul


Не знаю насколько он хороший, или плохой, но очень молчаливый.  :Wink: 
Ну хоть бы для виду что-нибудь спросил, а то фаервол не виден и не слышен, антивирус тоже, не понять работает он вообще или нет.  :Cheesy:  
Зато теперь Авира молчаливостью не страдает, у нее обратная ситуация, она терпеть не может все эти крэки, кейгены, патчи. Но я лучше послушаю крики Авиры с последующей перепроверкой файлов, чем могильную тишину Макафи.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maXmo

> Несколько лет назад был скандал со взломом сети Microsoft, и тогда по ходу дела выяснилось, что мелкомягкие админы ленились своевременно ставить заплатки. Хотя по логике должны были бы быть впереди планеты всей.


Первыми тестить заплатки от Майкрософта?  :Cheesy: 
Ищи дураков.

----------


## websaurus

Не знаю не знаю, работал с установленным на ХР  McAfee.VirusScan.Enterprise.v8.5.0i начиная с 4 по 5 патч где то 6-8 месяцев не показался мне он молчаливым, да и модуль Access Protection часто портил кровь своими запретами.

----------


## Ivaemon

> Зато теперь Авира молчаливостью не страдает, у нее обратная ситуация, она терпеть не может все эти крэки, кейгены, патчи.


Дружище, не будем преувеличивать крякофобию Авиры: у меня на компе с десяток их поудаляла, но 36 оставила.

----------


## XP user

> но 36 оставила.




Paul

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Это как раз пример того, что в другой ветке пытался доказать народу *DVi* по поводу проверки WEB ресурсов  :Smiley:  Тут все просто - если их ScanAlert сканирует ресурсы "со стороны" (а так скорее всего и сделано), то совершенно не факт, что сканеру будет выдан тот-же контент, что и юзеру ! Если же сканирование производится при помощи некоего ПО, устанавливаемого на WEB сервер, то взломав сервер хакеру не составит труда отключить такую проверку и выдать на стрнички статический логотип (обычную картинку). В обоих случаях надежность технологии будет невелика (хотя несомненно технология будет работать и в определенных случаях выдаст тревогу)

----------


## XP user

> Это как раз пример того, что в другой ветке пытался доказать народу *DVi* по поводу проверки WEB ресурсов


На сервере Макафи дело, скорее всего, не совсем в этом; в ролике видно, что хакеры просто отредактируют адрес в адресной строке и нажимают 'Enter'. В результате сервер уже - их. Я уверен, что они там в Макафи, как и многие другие вендоры, недооценивают опасность того, что называется Межсайтовый скриптинг (XSS). Именно это хотели доказать атакующие - нельзя называть ни один сервер в мире 'Secure' или 'Hacker Safe'. В этом как раз надувательство со стороны Макафи и заключается.

Paul

----------


## sergey888

> Дружище, не будем преувеличивать крякофобию Авиры: у меня на компе с десяток их поудаляла, но 36 оставила.


С десяток это не так мало, если например там не было троянов вообще.  :Wink: 
Мне как заядлому геймеру например не сильно нравится, что Авира ругается на крэки к таким известным играм как Collapse и Crysis хотя троянами там и не пахнет. Мне не проблема прописать их в исключение и всеже это не приятно. 
Кстати 36 это не так и много, у меня их значительно больше.  :Cheesy:

----------


## XP user

> Кстати 36 это не так и много, у меня их *значительно больше*.




Paul

----------


## sergey888

> Paul


Поясняю. C программами я не без вашего участия почти полностью перешел на бесплатные версии, благо их не мало и не плохого качества. Хотя все еще храню некоторые нужные программы с кряками на диске. А вот среди игр достойных бесплатных альтернатив не существует, тем более что я скорее не геймер а коллекционер и мне нужны русские локализованные лицензии и соответственно крэки к ним.

----------


## Ivaemon

А если б не мои 36 кряков - кто бы занялся этим?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...5&postcount=31

----------


## priv8v

по-моему, Авира детектит то, с чьим упаковщиком не может справиться вообще - тогда велика вероятность, что ругнется немного  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

Ребята! 

Можно попросить держать фокус и говорить по теме? Речь идёт об уязвимостях в серверах, отмеченных компанией McAfee как 'безопасные', а не о том, какой из антивирусных программ сколько крэков обнаруживает. 

Спасибо!

Paul

----------


## XP user

> А вот если гденить в уголке сайта особенно где почта написано, что защита антивирус и антиспам такойто, то ето что в письмах вирусы и спама не должно быть? А если приходит значит защита не того, плоха?


На практике значкам на сайтах о том, что всё там ОК не надо слишком верить.

Paul

----------


## priv8v

Паул, по-моему вопрос был не прямой, а с заковыркой. Т.е у вас спрашивали почему вы именно на макафе так набросились, а на другие компании "которые пишут что все ОК" набрасываться не стали... - имхо суть вопроса была такая)

----------


## XP user

> Паул, по-моему вопрос был не прямой, а с заковыркой. Т.е у вас спрашивали почему вы именно на макафе так набросились, а на другие компании "которые пишут что все ОК" набрасываться не стали... - имхо суть вопроса была такая)


Беспочвенно никого атаковать не стану - попался видюк про Макафи, значит можно.  :Smiley:  
Потом, Макафи входит в группу вендоров, которые готовы кормить народ волкам - если государственные органы  вставят вам бэкдор или руткит какой-нибудь, они его детектить НЕ будут... Я считаю это неприемлемо, даже если цель - оправдана.

P.S.: XSS такая штука, что затрагивает нас всех без исключения. Если они так надули бы отдельных юзеров дома в своих продуктах сомнительного качества, я, возможно, не стал бы напрягаться... Хотя их SiteAdvisor я неоднократно критиковал в разных местах по всему миру. Это из того же...

Paul

----------


## NRA

> *RE: McAfee isn't*
> I'd like to agree and add an example. 
> 
> McAfee's SiteAdvisor has falsely tagged our website and many other innocent websites as sources of "unsolicited emails" which is reported on Yahoo's search engine. All three companies have been non-responsive, arrogant and accept no responsibility when these errors are pointed out - preferring instead to blame us victims. Lots of details and links to blogs and other victims at http://www.rumford.com/YahooMcafeeSiteAdvisor.html


Беглый перевод



> я хотел бы согласиться (с вышесказаным) и добавить пример.
> 
> McAfee's SiteAdvisor незаслужено пометил как наш сайт, так и многие другие как источник "нежелательной рассылки почты", о чём было сообщено на поисковом движке Yahoo. Все три (McAfee+Yahoo+???) компании отказывались отвечать, были надменны и не брали на себя никакой ответственности даже после сообщения об ошибке - вместо этого старались обвинить во всём пострадавших - нас. Подробнее со ссылками на блоги и других пострадавших смотрите на хттп:/(временно?) недоступен


А что, интересная тактика: опоганили/забанили - плати чтобы казаться чистым

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> А что, интересная тактика: опоганили/забанили - плати чтобы казаться чистым


Угу. Я для них даже исследовал много, много страниц, чтобы дополнить базу 'опасных'. Они однажды даже отметили личный сайт Robin Keir, одного из моих друзей, и автор очень хороших программ, такие как K-9 (анти-спам), ScripTrap (программка, которая следит за выполнением скриптов на компе, также из временных папок), ликтест Firehole, SuperScan (отличный сканнер портов), и т.д. Он пишет регулярно в Группах Новостей Стива Гибсона.

Пришлось устроить огромный скандал для того, чтобы за бесплатно реабилитировать человека, хотя он начальник Foundstone, партнёр самой... McAfee... 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

по-моему бессмысленно софтом сканить сорцы, для поиска xss. тут скорее руки у программистов должны быть из правильного места, что бы все и правильно фильтровать и резать.
поэтому то, что макафи говорит, что хсс нету - это правда не очень хорошо  :Smiley:

----------

